# Guess where Hawaii Pictures



## easyrider

This place was busy at one time but not so much now.


----------



## zentraveler

Doris Duke's house?


----------



## easyrider

zentraveler said:


> Doris Duke's house?



Nope. I doubt anyone will figure it out. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV

Is that The Natatorium in Waikiki?

Dave


----------



## easyrider

DaveNW said:


> Is that The Natatorium in Waikiki?
> 
> Dave



Nope. The first hint was a very busy place. My second hint is this building isn't on Oahu. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV

Old Maui High School.

Dave


----------



## jbeachlvr

easyrider said:


> This place was busy at one time but not so much now.
> 
> View attachment 18461



Old Maui High... my husband’s last year there was 1973. Then was a senior at the newer HS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider

jbeachlvr said:


> Old Maui High... my husband’s last year there was 1973. Then was a senior at the newer HS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







You got it !!! Alot of kids still take their pictures there.

Bill


----------



## easyrider

This one should be easy. Where is this ?


----------



## jbeachlvr

easyrider said:


> View attachment 18469
> 
> You got it !!! Alot of kids still take their pictures there.
> 
> Bill



aka, H Poko!

Jill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artringwald

It's the Old Lahaina Courthouse which now houses a visitor center, a museum, and a art gallery. Where the jail cells used to be in the basement are now part of the gallery.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

This one shouldn't be very difficult.


----------



## alwysonvac

Rainbow Falls


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

alwysonvac said:


> Rainbow Falls


Nope - though there are similarities.


----------



## DaveNV

Is that Wailua Falls on Kauai?

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Is that Wailua Falls on Kauai?
> 
> Dave


Bingo.  And it was a bit of an adventure getting to the spot where I took the picture.

The one below will be a lot harder.  Try to identify the road and the general location. It's in a less heavily touristed area.  Added hint.  It's on the Big Island.


----------



## artringwald

I couldn't figure out where it is, but had fun using Google street view to travel on some of Kauai's roads where we've never been. I found some places we'll have to visit next year.


----------



## SandyPGravel

*This one will be pretty easy...



*


----------



## SmithOp

OK, this is an easy Hawaii pic.






How about a selfie not in Hawaii? Bonus if you know which timeshare I was staying at (there are only 2).







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bingo.  And it was a bit of an adventure getting to the spot where I took the picture.



I'm sure it was a challenge!  I have many pics from the top, but have never tried that hike to the bottom.  Cool picture!  I like the little slow shutter effect, too.  Such a nice waterfall.

Dave


----------



## frank808

SandyPGravel said:


> *This one will be pretty easy...
> 
> View attachment 18499*


Pearl harbor aviation museum.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bingo.  And it was a bit of an adventure getting to the spot where I took the picture.
> 
> The one below will be a lot harder.  Try to identify the road and the general location. It's in a less heavily touristed area.  Added hint.  It's on the Big Island.
> 
> View attachment 18497



Tougher question.  I'm thinking somewhere around the Punalu'u area?  Like the back road to the Black Sand Beach? What is it - Ninole Road, or something like that?  Second Guess - somewhere around the Puna area south of Hilo?

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Tougher question.  I'm thinking somewhere around the Punalu'u area?  Like the back road to the Black Sand Beach? What is it - Ninole Road, or something like that?  Second Guess - somewhere around the Puna area south of Hilo?
> 
> Dave


Close enoough.  Correct for Puna area.  Wrong black sand beach. On the way to the Kehana Black Sand Beach.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Next one up - another waterfall (with my daughter sitting by the rock).


----------



## artringwald

Hanakapi'ai Falls?


----------



## easyrider

My guess is Manoa Falls ?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Hanakapi'ai Falls?


Correct.


----------



## jlp879

SmithOp said:


> OK, this is an easy Hawaii pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a selfie not in Hawaii? Bonus if you know which timeshare I was staying at (there are only 2).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Kingsland for Hawaii and your selfie is a visit to Laguna Beach.  I'm betting you stayed at Laguna Surf.


----------



## DaveNV

Here's one of mine.

It's closer to things than you think. Tip:  It's on Oahu.





Dave


----------



## easyrider

DaveNW said:


> Here's one of mine.
> 
> It's closer to things than you think. Tip: It's on Oahu.



Is it Waimea Falls trail ? It looks familiar but many of the trails look similar to me. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV

easyrider said:


> Is it Waimea Falls trail ? It looks familiar but many of the trails look similar to me.
> 
> Bill



No.  This is in a very urban area.

Another clue:  It has a rather royal name.

Dave


----------



## easyrider

I'm stumped Dave. Here is another pic that is out of the way.


----------



## DaveNV

easyrider said:


> I'm stumped Dave.



It's Nuuanu Stream running through Liliuokalani Botanical Gardens, in Honolulu. Just above downtown Honolulu, not far from where the Pali Highway crosses the H1.  Beautiful, small, scenic.  This map may help:







easyrider said:


> Here is another pic that is out of the way.
> 
> View attachment 18555View attachment 18555



I'm guessing Parker Ranch, or thereabouts?

Dave


----------



## artringwald

We enjoy going to this location for lunch.


----------



## DaveNV

artringwald said:


> We enjoy going to this location for lunch.



Picture's filename kind of gives it away. 

Dave


----------



## artringwald

DaveNW said:


> Picture's filename kind of gives it away.
> 
> Dave


Good one! This picture from the same place would probably give it away too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Try this -


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Try this -
> 
> View attachment 18584



I was going to say Kilauea Church on Kauai, but I think the coastline is wrong. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Try this -
> 
> View attachment 18584


The graveyard on Mokolai in Kalupapa


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> The graveyard on Mokolai in Kalupapa


That was quick!!!. Yes - that's the graveyard adjacent to St. Philomena Church in Kalaupapa.  The crypt on the left is the original burial place of Father Damien.


----------



## easyrider

DaveNW said:


> It's Nuuanu Stream running through Liliuokalani Botanical Gardens, in Honolulu. Just above downtown Honolulu, not far from where the Pali Highway crosses the H1.  Beautiful, small, scenic.  This map may help:
> 
> View attachment 18556
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Parker Ranch, or thereabouts?
> 
> Dave



Nope, it is the statue of Ikua Purdy in Waimea Big Island.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I think that some folks will recognize this almost instantly ---


----------



## slip

One of my favorite places on earth.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think that some folks will recognize this almost instantly ---
> 
> View attachment 19011


Looks like Kawelikoa Bay.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Looks like Kawelikoa Bay.


Correct. This is looking back towards Gillins Beach across the bay.  You are one of the people for whom I thought that would be a gimme.  

One of my favorite spots in Hawaii.  I've given my family a list of places at which they can get rid of my ashes if they wish when I move on, and this stretch of shoreline is one of the options I've ginve them. (I've also tried to be clear that what they do with my remains is totally up to them, since at that point it won't make a bit of difference to me.  So I've given them options not because it's important to me, but because I don't want them to be fretting about what I might have wanted.) But since there is almost always a pretty stiff wind at that location, I've cautioned them that if that is the place they choose, they probably should take care so that they don't have  Big Lebowski moment.


----------



## artringwald

Anybody recognize where this path leads?


----------



## artringwald

artringwald said:


> Anybody recognize where this path leads?
> 
> View attachment 19048


If anybody knows where this is, maybe they don't want to admit it. It's the path that leads from Big Beach to Little Beach on Maui. When I first saw that path, I went to the top of the hill and started taking pictures of Little Beach. When I did that, I was getting some funny looks from people. When I got back to the room, I started reading my Maui Revealed book and discovered that Little Beach is clothing optional. Sure enough, when I zoomed in on the pictures, I discovered the naked butts of several old men.  Over the years I've taken pictures of other beaches and discovered later that they were clothing optional.


----------



## pedro47

To all..Thank for sharing your photos. Outstanding.  Artringwald,  I promise you, I will not take any photos at the Little Beach in Maui.LOL.
Praying we can go to Hawaii in 2021.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

This should be an easy guess for someone.  

At what resort was this photo taken?  There's a back story to this photo that I'll fill in when the location is revealed.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This should be an easy guess for someone.
> 
> At what resort was this photo taken?  There's a back story to this photo that I'll fill in when the location is revealed.
> 
> View attachment 19252


In Waikiki at the Lagoon Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations Club.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> In Waikiki at the Lagoon Tower by Hilton Grand Vacations Club.
> 
> View attachment 19253


Correct. Now for the backstory.

The people in the photo, right to left, are DW's cousin, cousin's husband, and I.  This was taken in June 2002.

We had done a direct trade of our Poipu unit that year for a week in Cabo, so we had no plans to go to Hawaii.  As luck would have it, I wound up with 5 days of work on Oahu, and the week of work that I was on Oahu lined up with DWs last week of work as a teacher before summer break.  Since my travel was already covered as a project expense, we decided it made sense for me to stay over for another week and for her to join me.  I burned FF miles to get her HNL.

I wound up booking a unit  at Ilikai, next door to HHV.  That may have been my very first transaction on VRBO.  Since we were booking two weeks we got a great deal.  And it was a true one-bedroom unit, far cheaper than a comparable hotel room.

So we were enjoying our week on Oahu. Then our next to last day, we were walking in front of HHV, and I grab DW's arm and I say to her "Isn't that Karen and Bob?"  DW's jaw drops and we rush over.  Turns out they are HGVC owners, and they've been there almost the whole week that we've been at Ilikai.  The picture was taken at dinner that night, in their unit.  If their unit had been on the other side of the HHV tower, we would have been able to talk to each other from each of our lanais.


----------



## easyrider

Easy one here.


----------



## DaveNV

easyrider said:


> Easy one here.
> 
> View attachment 19263



Has to be the NaPali coast on Kauai.

Dave


----------



## artringwald

How about the location of this small boat harbor.


----------



## easyrider

artringwald said:


> How about the location of this small boat harbor.
> 
> View attachment 19264



Kukui'ula Park. The dive boat and in the past fishing boat met us here.

Bill


----------



## easyrider

A bit harder for some.


----------



## echino




----------



## DaveNV

echino said:


> View attachment 19278



Is that the Green Sand Beach at Southpoint on the Big Island?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Here's one I took a few years ago.





Dave


----------



## echino

DaveNW said:


> Is that the Green Sand Beach at Southpoint on the Big Island?
> 
> Dave



Yes! The main beach is not very green, the spot on the photo with really very green sand is a short distance away.


----------



## DaveNV

easyrider said:


> A bit harder for some.
> 
> View attachment 19275



My guess was right before I looked at your picture title.  I thought it looked like the beach area at the little community at Ke'Anae on Maui.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

echino said:


> Yes! The main beach is not very green, the spot on the photo with really very green sand is a short distance away.



A very cool picture!

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Here's one I took a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 19279
> 
> Dave


Is that Kipu Falls, on the south side of Kauai?


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Is that Kipu Falls, on the south side of Kauai?



Nope. Wrong island. 

Dave


----------



## artringwald

easyrider said:


> Kukui'ula Park. The dive boat and in the past fishing boat met us here.
> 
> Bill


Actually, it's the Manele Small Boat Harbor on Lanai. We took a Trilogy day tour. On the way back, we had to stop several times because as the captain said, "we're in the middle of whale soup". We also saw spinner dolphins just outside the harbor.


----------



## echino

Name this stream?


----------



## geist1223

¿Waimea?


----------



## echino

geist1223 said:


> ¿Waimea?



Yes! Near Wiliwili camp.


----------



## easyrider

Another beautiful Hawaiian waterfall.

Bill


----------



## echino

This one?


----------



## easyrider

echino said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 19289


The same, lol. 

Bill


----------



## Fredflintstone

How about here?







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone

Answer. https://www.nps.gov/hale/index.htm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV

Hint on my last picture post #59:  It's on Maui. Very popular spot.

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Hint on my last picture post #59:  It's on Maui. Very popular spot.
> 
> Dave


Somewhere on the road to Hana?


----------



## Fredflintstone

DaveNW said:


> Hint on my last picture post #59: It's on Maui. Very popular spot.
> 
> Dave



Waimoko falls?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone

Or Puohokamoa falls


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> Somewhere on the road to Hana?



Yes.  Actually, at the end.  Past Hana town, at the seven Pools of O'heo.  The bridge at the top of the picture is the Hana Highway crossing the stream.





Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Yes.  Actually, at the end.  Past Hana town, at the seven Pools of O'heo.  The bridge at the top of the picture is the Hana Highway crossing the stream.
> 
> View attachment 19296
> 
> Dave


Of course!  On all our times on Maui we really haven't done the road to Hana all that many times.  In the beginning the girls were too little and I didn't think I could take several hours of "Are we there yet?".  We went a few times when they were older.  One year I don't remember how old our older dd was, but she decided that if other people were climbing up the rocks and jumping into the water, she could too.  I could only watch in horror and fascination as I had a firm hold on her younger sister.  I think dh was just kind of laughing at the whole thing.  I think this was the same summer we also spent time on Kauai and she decided it would be a fine idea to jump off the pier at Hanalei Bay.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> Of course!  On all our times on Maui we really haven't done the road to Hana all that many times.  In the beginning the girls were too little and I didn't think I could take several hours of "Are we there yet?".  We went a few times when they were older.  One year I don't remember how old our older dd was, but she decided that if other people were climbing up the rocks and jumping into the water, she could too.  I could only watch in horror and fascination as I had a firm hold on her younger sister.  I think dh was just kind of laughing at the whole thing.  I think this was the same summer we also spent time on Kauai and she decided it would be a fine idea to jump off the pier at Hanalei Bay.



Kids have little fear.  That's what Moms are for. 

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Kids have little fear.  That's what Moms are for.
> 
> Dave


LOL.  She was always too quick for me to stop her.  Her feeling was "it someone built it, I can go on it".  Or "if someone else is doing it, it must be okay".


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> LOL.  She was always too quick for me to stop her.  Her feeling was "it someone built it, I can go on it".  Or "if someone else is doing it, it must be okay".



As my Mother used to say, "If somebody told you to jump off a cliff, would you do it?"  And my unchanging reply always was, "Depends on the cliff."  

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> As my Mother used to say, "If somebody told you to jump off a cliff, would you do it?"  And my unchanging reply always was, "Depends on the cliff."
> 
> Dave


And with my dd it would have been "Did someone else jump off already?"


----------



## geist1223




----------



## DaveNV

Fredflintstone said:


> Waimoko falls?
> 
> Or Puohokamoa falls



Sorry, just saw this.  I don't know if the falls in my picture has a name. Can you tell from the map I posted?

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

geist1223 said:


> View attachment 19314View attachment 19316View attachment 19317


The top two look like Hanakapi'ai Falls on Kaua'i.


----------



## echino

That third picture is this place:


----------



## geist1223

Correct on the first. The Second is also on Kaua'i.


----------



## DaveNV

Here's another one of mine:





Dave


----------



## GregT

This is a great thread -- makes me realize how much I miss Hawaii!!!  I hope it reopens for business in June so we can go!

Thanks for posting these great pictures and the stories that go with them -- I will see if I can find suitable pictures to challenge the group.  Thanks again!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Luanne

I have been trying to find more Hawaii pictures to post, but most of the ones I'm finding are either of our timeshare, or food I've eaten.


----------



## Sandy VDH




----------



## Luanne

Might be an easy one.  Might not be.


----------



## Luanne

Sandy VDH said:


> View attachment 19355


Kilauea crater on the Big Island?


----------



## echino

Sandy VDH said:


> View attachment 19355



Kīlauea?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Anyone recognize this waterfall?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Here's another one of mine:
> 
> View attachment 19341
> 
> Dave


Bears a strong resemblance to this:


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bears a strong resemblance to this:
> View attachment 19364


I didn't recognize it until I saw Queen Victoria's profile in the background. It's obscured by clouds in Dave's picture. Of course, it's the Menehune Fishpond.


----------



## artringwald

How about guess the constellation. Hint: this picture was taken from our bedroom window in Poipu about 2 AM in February.


----------



## Luanne

artringwald said:


> How about guess the constellation. Hint: this picture was taken from our bedroom window in Poipu about 2 AM in February.
> 
> View attachment 19370


It looks a bit like the Big Dipper.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Luanne said:


> Kilauea crater on the Big Island?



Nope, looks what is in the foreground portion of the photo.


----------



## Luanne

Sandy VDH said:


> Nope, looks what is in the foreground portion of the photo.


I don't see much of anything in the foreground.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Sandy VDH said:


> View attachment 19355


Sunrise on either Haleakala or Mauna Kea?


----------



## keith

At the Grand Wailea Hotel - part of the Grand Wailea wedding space.


----------



## Luanne

keith said:


> At the Grand Wailea Hotel - part of the Grand Wailea wedding space.


Yep.  If you've been there it's very easy to remember.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> Yep.  If you've been there it's very easy to remember.



It has been so many years since we had been there, I had to show it to my wife and it took a while but it finally can back to us.


----------



## Sandy VDH

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Sunrise on either Haleakala or Mauna Kea?


no, that is lava in the picture.


----------



## DaveNV

artringwald said:


> I didn't recognize it until I saw Queen Victoria's profile in the background. It's obscured by clouds in Dave's picture. Of course, it's the Menehune Fishpond.



You guys are right, of course.  Funny how many pictures taken from the same spot look so similar.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## Fredflintstone

I think I have a hard one for you. Hint...

Think of what I am and me 
That’s about where I am located see?
Dig behind me
And it’s ancient
I am near Russian
And Robinson and Gaye
Ok, let’s play!






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone

It’s an historical landmark in Hawaii


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone

Really stumped?










						The Mysteries of the Menehune Ditch - Kauai, Hawaii
					

Kauai's West side is a place where most visitors don't spend much time other than the usual tracks - Polihale, Waimea Canyon/Kokee, and cruising the Na Pali Coast.




					makanacharters.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## echino

That's interesting!

While researching your photo, I learned that Kauai was once Russian, like California and Alaska. I saw "Russian Fort" sign on Kauai near Waimea, and just now read about it. Кауаи наш!


----------



## Fredflintstone

echino said:


> That's interesting!
> 
> While researching your photo, I learned that Kauai was once Russian, like California and Alaska. I saw "Russian Fort" sign on Kauai near Waimea, and just now read about it. Кауаи наш!



Yes, cool area when in Kauai. There is remnants of a Russian Fort near Waimea.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1

artringwald said:


> How about guess the constellation. Hint: this picture was taken from our bedroom window in Poipu about 2 AM in February.
> 
> View attachment 19370



Southern Cross.


----------



## artringwald

vacationtime1 said:


> Southern Cross.


You got it. It's hard to see in the northern hemisphere because it's always so low on the horizon, and it's the smallest constellation. The bottom of the cross always points to the south. CS&N wrote a song about it.


----------



## artringwald

Has anyone ever been in this short cave?


----------



## PamMo

Surely many of you know this hiking trail on Maui. If the wind is blowing just right, it sounds like you're inside a clock, hearing the bamboo trees murmur

, "Tock, tock, tock, tock...'


----------



## DaveNV

artringwald said:


> You got it. It's hard to see in the northern hemisphere because it's always so low on the horizon, and it's the smallest constellation. The bottom of the cross always points to the south. CS&N wrote a song about it.



Cool picture.  I didn't know it could be seen from Hawaii.  I saw it many times while transiting the southern Pacific Ocean aboard Navy ships, and while spending months on Diego Garcia, in the Indian Ocean.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Anybody know this one?





Dave


----------



## DaveNV

Liked this place, too:





Dave


----------



## DaveNV

A bit obscure, but some will know this one.





Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> A bit obscure, but some will know this one.
> 
> View attachment 19455
> 
> Dave


And this is at the top of the upper waterfall.  Long drop down the face of that cliff.


----------



## artringwald

DaveNW said:


> Liked this place, too:
> 
> View attachment 19454
> 
> Dave


Looks like Honolua Bay. I can see the Dragon's Teeth in the distance.


----------



## klpca

DaveNW said:


> A bit obscure, but some will know this one.
> 
> View attachment 19455
> 
> Dave


Somewhere in Waimea Canyon. That is a beautiful hike to the top (and fairly easy too because the trailhead is at a nearly level elevation if I remember correctly) but I have no idea what it is called. This is a great hike to take non-hikers on. Such a great place to see.


----------



## artringwald

DaveNW said:


> Anybody know this one?
> 
> View attachment 19453
> 
> Dave


Ni‘ihau at sunset.


----------



## artringwald

DaveNW said:


> A bit obscure, but some will know this one.
> 
> View attachment 19455
> 
> Dave


I think it's Waipo‘o Falls.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

klpca said:


> Somewhere in Waimea Canyon. That is a beautiful hike to the top (and fairly easy too because the trailhead is at a nearly level elevation if I remember correctly) but I have no idea what it is called. This is a great hike to take non-hikers on. Such a great place to see.


Yes - it's Waipo'o Falls. I've got a lot of shots of those falls.

The trail is relatively level, If you start from the trailhead on the main road, there's probably about 500 ft drop in elevation to a couple of stream crossings, then you pick up about half of that getting to the top of the falls.  You can eliminate a large portion of that initial change in elevation if you have 4WD; then  you can drive to the  point where the falls trail intersects that Canyon Trail.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

This will probably be a tough one -


----------



## DaveNV

You guys are spot-on.  For sure, Niihau sunset, from the deck of a Capt. Andy's catamaran.  Snorkelers on Honolua Bay, from the bluff overlook above it.  And the double waterfall is at Waimea Canyon on Kauai, taken from one of the overlook points.  I don't know the name of the falls, just that it was waaaayyy across the canyon from where I was standing.  

Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH

Luanne said:


> I don't see much of anything in the foreground.



Its water.  The picture is dated Early Aug 2018.


----------



## Luanne

Sandy VDH said:


> Its water.


When I look at the picture all I see is dark. Can't distinguish what it is.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Luanne said:


> When I look at the picture all I see is dark. Can't distinguish what it is.



It is the brand spanking new southern coast of Hawaii.  This was about a week before Fissure 8 stopped flowing.  It was were the flow was entering the water.  About 8 days before we went on this trip one of the tour boats was hit by a lava bomb.   

We took the trip that departed at 3:30 am from Hilo.  This was just as the sun was rising.


----------



## DaveNV

Sandy VDH said:


> View attachment 19355



Never mind.  The post right before this explained it.  

Dave


----------



## GregT

Sandy VDH said:


> It is the brand spanking new southern coast of Hawaii.  This was about a week before Fissure 8 stopped flowing.  It was were the flow was entering the water.  About 8 days before we went on this trip one of the tour boats was hit by a lava bomb.
> 
> We took the trip that departed at 3:30 am from Hilo.  This was just as the sun was rising.
> View attachment 19471


That is spectacular!!!


----------



## artringwald

artringwald said:


> Has anyone ever been in this short cave?
> 
> View attachment 19398 View attachment 19399


I guess the answer to my question is no. It's the hole in the chin of the Sleeping Giant on Kauai. My brother and I were hiking up the trail to the chin, and a kid told us about the cave. You can't see it from the trail. If you're near where 56 crosses the Wailua River, and look closely, you can see daylight through the hole in the Giant's chin.


----------



## easyrider

Sandy VDH said:


> It is the brand spanking new southern coast of Hawaii.  This was about a week before Fissure 8 stopped flowing.  It was were the flow was entering the water.  About 8 days before we went on this trip one of the tour boats was hit by a lava bomb.
> 
> We took the trip that departed at 3:30 am from Hilo.  This was just as the sun was rising.
> View attachment 19471



That is really cool !!!

Bill


----------



## easyrider

Bonsai .


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> Bonsai .
> 
> 
> View attachment 19769


That looks like South Point on the Big Island.


----------



## artringwald

The name of the photo gave it away. I made the same mistake. Here's a Google Street view looking the other direction.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This will probably be a tough one -
> 
> View attachment 19463


Since no one has guessed - this is Hipuapua Falls, at the upper end of the Halawa Valley on Molokai.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> The name of the photo gave it away. I made the same mistake. Here's a Google Street view looking the other direction.
> 
> View attachment 19770


I didn't need or use the name on the photo.  I recognized it immediately - the terrain, the hoist at the top of the cliff, and the windmills in the distance.


----------



## easyrider

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That looks like South Point on the Big Island.



Yes Sir !!!  I jumped off the landing only to say I did. One and done.

Bill


----------



## easyrider

Aloha.


----------



## geist1223

The Middle Picture on Post 84 is Secret Falls on Kaua'i.


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> Aloha.
> 
> View attachment 19903


Near Havi, Big Island


----------



## easyrider

Luanne said:


> Near Havi, Big Island



Yup !!!

Bill


----------



## artringwald

Know where this is?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

easyrider said:


> Aloha.
> 
> View attachment 19903





Luanne said:


> Near Havi, Big Island





easyrider said:


> Yup !!!
> 
> Bill


A couple of weeks ago I was scouring my folders looking for a photo of the Kamehameha statue so I could post it.  I was sure I had at least one pic, but I couldn't find it.  So thanks for posting it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Anybody recognize this?  I'm sure that many have seen this locale, but probably not from this vantage point.  A hint - it's neither Kaua'i nor O'ahu.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anybody recognize this?  I'm sure that many have seen this locale, but probably not from this vantage point.  A hint - it's neither Kaua'i nor O'ahu.
> 
> View attachment 20079


Waipio Valley, Big Island?


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anybody recognize this?  I'm sure that many have seen this locale, but probably not from this vantage point.  A hint - it's neither Kaua'i nor O'ahu.
> 
> View attachment 20079


It's where the Mariner found land in Waterworld.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> Waipio Valley, Big Island?





artringwald said:


> It's where the Mariner found land in Waterworld.
> 
> View attachment 20087


Waipio Valley is correct.  The picture was taken from a helicopter.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Congratulations to anyone who knows this locale, or what mountain is under those clouds.


----------



## artringwald

I'd say Haleakalā somewhere near Makawao.


----------



## artringwald

artringwald said:


> Know where this is?
> 
> View attachment 20075


Here's another clue. This picture was taken in a different direction from the same location.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> I'd say Haleakalā somewhere near Makawao.


Good guess, but no.


----------



## easyrider

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Waipio Valley is correct.  The picture was taken from a helicopter.



I thought so but I couldn't figure out what trail or road you were on. AHA, you weren't, You were in the sky !!!  lol. 

Bill


----------



## PamMo

artringwald said:


> Know where this is?
> 
> View attachment 20075



I was thinking it _might_ be Ahukini Pier in Kauai, a little north of the airport. Your second photo makes me pretty sure I'm right! We've wandered around there a couple of times when we stayed at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club.


----------



## artringwald

PamMo said:


> I was thinking it _might_ be Ahukini Pier in Kauai, a little north of the airport. Your second photo makes me pretty sure I'm right! We've wandered around there a couple of times when we stayed at the Marriott Kauai Beach Club.


You are correct! It's a great place to visit if you get to the airport early because it's so close. Here's my favorite picture from there, but the profile of the mountains kind of give away the location. My grandson found a coconut that washed up on the rocks. Unfortunately, when he took it home and his dad helped open it, it smelled really rank, and stunk up the condo.


----------



## Rjbeach2003

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bingo.  And it was a bit of an adventure getting to the spot where I took the picture.
> 
> The one below will be a lot harder.  Try to identify the road and the general location. It's in a less heavily touristed area.  Added hint.  It's on the Big Island.
> 
> View attachment 18497


HWY 132, Puna, near Lava Tree state Park?


----------



## Rjbeach2003

Hint, on the Big Island, visited by few.


----------



## Rjbeach2003

This one should be easier, but you have to know how the point of view was reached.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Rjbeach2003 said:


> HWY 132, Puna, near Lava Tree state Park?


See post #23:









						Guess where Hawaii Pictures
					

This place was busy at one time but not so much now.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## easyrider

Here is an easy one.


----------



## artringwald

easyrider said:


> Here is an easy one.
> 
> View attachment 20433


Last time we were on the Big Island, we stayed at the Courtyard King Kamemaheha Hotel, so it is easy to recognize the Kamakahonu National Historic Landmark. The blue building in the background used to be the Ocean View Inn, a great family owned restaurant that served very reasonably priced local food. Ronald Kam and his family ran the eatery since his grandmother served her first meal there in 1934, but closed in 2005 when they retired. It was renovated and is now Fish Hopper Seafood and Steaks, which is good, but I do miss the original.

Ocean View Inn Closes


----------



## Luanne

easyrider said:


> Here is an easy one.
> 
> View attachment 20433


Ooops, I was wrong.


----------



## easyrider

artringwald said:


> Last time we were on the Big Island, we stayed at the Courtyard King Kamemaheha Hotel, so it is easy to recognize the Kamakahonu National Historic Landmark. The blue building in the background used to be the Ocean View Inn, a great family owned restaurant that served very reasonably priced local food. Ronald Kam and his family ran the eatery since his grandmother served her first meal there in 1934, but closed in 2005 when they retired. It was renovated and is now Fish Hopper Seafood and Steaks, which is good, but I do miss the original.
> 
> Ocean View Inn Closes


 
Yup !!!!


----------



## artringwald

I hope you won't find this in any guide books, because it's dangerous. I jumped in with my son when he was 12, and didn't find out until years later how dangerous it can be. Anyone know it's nickname?


----------



## DaveNV

artringwald said:


> I hope you won't find this in any guide books, because it's dangerous. I jumped in with my son when he was 12, and didn't find out until years later how dangerous it can be. Anyone know it's nickname?
> 
> View attachment 20454
> View attachment 20455



Looks like the Toilet Bowl, near Hanauma Bay on Oahu. 

Dave


----------



## artringwald

DaveNW said:


> Looks like the Toilet Bowl, near Hanauma Bay on Oahu.
> 
> Dave


You got it. When I first went there over 30 years ago, you could follow a path along the left side of Hanauma Bay. Because of erosion and falling rock, that path is now closed. I didn't have a camera the first time, and the second time, when these pictures were taken, I came down from the highway. I was with a friend who was wearing flip flops. An evil kiawe thorn went right through his flip flop and into his foot. He limped back to the car while I ran down, took the pictures and ran back up. 

Here's a video of some really stupid parents (like me) letting their kids play in the Toilet Bowl.


----------



## DaveNV

artringwald said:


> You got it. When I first went there over 30 years ago, you could follow a path along the left side of Hanauma Bay. Because of erosion and falling rock, that path is now closed. I didn't have a camera the first time, and the second time, when these pictures were taken, I came down from the highway. I was with a friend who was wearing flip flops. An evil kiawe thorn went right through his flip flop and into his foot. He limped back to the car while I ran down, took the pictures and ran back up.
> 
> Here's a video of some really stupid parents (like me) letting their kids play in the Toilet Bowl.



When I was in high school on Oahu, I went there many times. It was a lot of fun.  I didn't consider it any more dangerous than body surfing above coral heads on many beaches around the area.  Looking back, I'm sure it was pretty stupid to do that.  I hiked along that path on the left side of the Hanauma Bay cliffs and around the point.  I didn't know the path was gone, but it's been a long time since I was in high school.  

Dave


----------



## easyrider

Keeping on cliffs, here is a cliff I use to fish. I was washed in by a wave so I decided to stop fishing here.


----------



## geist1223

¿South Point?


----------



## DaveNV

easyrider said:


> Keeping on cliffs, here is a cliff I use to fish. I was washed in by a wave so I decided to stop fishing here.
> 
> View attachment 20484



It looks dry enough - I'm guessing Kaena Point on Oahu?

Dave


----------



## easyrider

Yup !!!

We were staying near Makaha and I was shore fishing every evening. I was fishing off the beach near the point with some guys whose kids were catching live bait in the tide pools. I had my salmon rod and could cast far with the live bait. Anyway, a large fish took the bait and splintered my rod. I lost the fish which had to have been a biggie. 

So I went to Walmart and bought a cheap rod that didn't cast as far as my salmon rod. 

Next evening the only place I could cast far enough was off the cliff. I was on the low side of the cliffs casting behind the swells. One of the swells looked kind of big and I could tell it was going to hit where I was standing. Instead of hunkering I turned my back to out run the wave. Big mistake. I was knocked into the "washing machine" hanging upside down on the lava rocks. I could see most of my gear had fallen into the ocean. I could see the next wave that would pound me into the lave rocks. 

I managed to climb out with some help of the locals as the next wave came in. I had so many cuts that I thought about going to the hospital. The worst cut was my left heel was sliced when my shoe went missing. 

I should have guessed that it was a dangerous spot to fish because of all of the cement memorial markers on the way out. Live and learn. Even after this happened I like Yokohama Bay better than most places on Oahu.

Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Congratulations to anyone who knows this locale, or what mountain is under those clouds.
> 
> View attachment 20090


Since no one has guessed, this is the grasslands along the Mamalahoa Highway above Waikoloa Village.  The mountain under the clouds is Kohala.  Waimea would be to the right of the picture.  

Everything is bent to the left because the strong winds blowing in the area.  To get the picture I had to brace myself against a telephone pole, because I couldn't stand steady enough to get a picture in the wind.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Anyone know this locale?  Double props if you not only recognize the area, but can tell the location where the picture was taken.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anyone know this locale?  Double props if you not only recognize the area, but can tell the location where the picture was taken.
> 
> View attachment 20519



I'm guessing the stretch of highway on Maui near Papalua? For the elevation, I'm guessing along the Lahaina Pali Trailhead?

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> I'm guessing the stretch of highway on Maui near Papalua? For the elevation, I'm guessing along the Lahaina Pali Trailhead?
> 
> Dave


Nope.


----------



## slip

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Nope.



I remember this from a previous post but my memory is not that great. 

I think it was Oahu somewhere and you were there for work and went up a few levels of a building or tower or something like that. I don’t remember if this was the highest level or if there was one more higher.

I told you my memory isn’t that great.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

slip said:


> I remember this from a previous post but my memory is that great.
> 
> I think it was Oahu somewhere and you were there for work and went up a few levels of a building or tower or something like that. I don’t remember if this was the highest level or if there was one more higher.
> 
> I told you my memory isn’t that great.


You're getting warmer.  :


----------



## slip

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You're getting warmer.  :



I had to edit my post, I had to add the word “not” describe my memory. It’s not that great.

Maybe what I added will help someone else.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

slip said:


> I had to edit my post, I had to add the word “not” describe my memory. It’s not that great.
> 
> Maybe what I added will help someone else.


I didn't even notice  you had omitted the "not".  I understood completely what you meant.  It happens often when I'm reading - I read blocks of words, and when I understand what is being said my mind moves on even if I haven't processed every word.  It leads to problems when I'm writing, because my mind skips ahead of what I'm entering.  So I often omit words - such as an important "not".


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anyone know this locale?  Double props if you not only recognize the area, but can tell the location where the picture was taken.
> 
> View attachment 20519


Was it taken from one of these towers at the Opp Kahe Power Plant on Farrington Hwy?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Was it taken from one of these towers at the Opp Kahe Power Plant on Farrington Hwy?
> 
> View attachment 20562


Bingo. Not from the stacks - no one goes up there except the people who test stack emissions.  You can easily see a stack testing platform on the stack just to the right of center in the picture.  

My picture was taken from the top level (just below the roof) of one of the two buildings on the left side of the photo.  Those buildings surround the steam boilers.   The turbines are between those buildings and the highway.  The cooling water intake and discharge is makai of the highway, behind and to the right of where this photo was taken.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bingo. Not from the stacks - no one goes up there except the people who test stack emissions.  You can easily see a stack testing platform on the stack just to the right of center in the picture.
> 
> My picture was taken from the top level (just below the roof) of one of the two buildings on the left side of the photo.  Those buildings surround the steam boilers.   The turbines are between those buildings and the highway.  The cooling water intake and discharge is makai of the highway, behind and to the right of where this photo was taken.


I've never been there, but I've spent way too many hours playing Test Drive Unlimited on my Xbox 360. It has 1,000 miles of roadway on Oahu, and I remembered the divided highway next the ocean on west Oahu. Of all the exotic cars you can race, the Enzo Ferrari is my favorite. It handles great when screaming around on the hairpin curves coming down Round Top Drive.


----------



## artringwald

Can you guess where I was when I took this picture? I get so relaxing just thinking of the sound of the waves crashing with gentle live music. Sigh...


----------



## slip

artringwald said:


> Can you guess where I was when I took this picture? I get so relaxing just thinking of the sound of the waves crashing with gentle live music. Sigh...
> 
> View attachment 20642



That looks like Lava Java in Kona.


----------



## Luanne

slip said:


> That looks like Lava Java in Kona.


That is definitely Kona.  Is that the new Lava Java location?


----------



## artringwald

Luanne said:


> That is definitely Kona.  Is that the new Lava Java location?


You guessed correctly in record speed! Here's the view of Island Lava Java in the other direction.


----------



## slip

Luanne said:


> That is definitely Kona.  Is that the new Lava Java location?



I’m pretty sure my wife and I were there with those shades and a bird was right over me and crapped in my menu. Could have been worse.


----------



## artringwald

slip said:


> I’m pretty sure my wife and I were there with those shades and a bird was right over me and crapped in my menu. Could have been worse.


Worse would have been on your head, or even worse, in your food.


----------



## Luanne

artringwald said:


> You guessed correctly in record speed! Here's the view of Island Lava Java in the other direction.
> View attachment 20643


Is the ice cream store next door?  I remember those steps.


----------



## artringwald

Luanne said:


> Is the ice cream store next door?  I remember those steps.


Are you thinking of Gypsea Gelato which is a little south of Lava Java and behind the ABC Store?


----------



## Luanne

artringwald said:


> Are you thinking of Gypsea Gelato which is a little south of Lava Java and behind the ABC Store?
> 
> View attachment 20645


No, the place I'm thinking of was a coffee and ice cream place and it was on the main street.


----------



## NiteMaire

Close to another area already posted.  @DaveNW, you're not allowed to answer


----------



## Fletcher921

DaveNW said:


> Picture's filename kind of gives it away.
> 
> Dave


MAMA!!!!!


----------



## echino

This reminds me... Guess where:


----------



## DaveNV

echino said:


> This reminds me... Guess where:
> 
> View attachment 20668



Based on what looks like windmills in the very far distance, I'm guessing Kihei area on Maui?

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Based on what looks like windmills in the very far distance, I'm guessing Kihei area on Maui?
> 
> Dave


That looks too undeveloped to be Kihei.  Although I do see the windmills in the distance.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

echino said:


> This reminds me... Guess where:
> 
> View attachment 20668





DaveNW said:


> Based on what looks like windmills in the very far distance, I'm guessing Kihei area on Maui?
> 
> Dave





Luanne said:


> That looks too undeveloped to be Kihei.  Although I do see the windmills in the distance.


Farrington Highway, with Ka'ena Point in the distance?


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> That looks too undeveloped to be Kihei.  Although I do see the windmills in the distance.



Clarifying:  Maybe way down, past Makena?



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Farrington Highway, with Ka'ena Point in the distance?



Do they have windmills like that on Oahu?  If so, your guess makes better sense.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Clarifying:  Maybe way down, past Makena?
> 
> 
> 
> Do they have windmills like that on Oahu?  If so, your guess makes better sense.
> 
> Dave


I don't recall if there are windmills in that area.  That just looked like a possible stretch of shoreline. 

The windmills on west Maui are oriented more directly up and down the hill.


----------



## echino

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Farrington Highway, with Ka'ena Point in the distance?



Close, but not quite. It's one of the more famous filming locations on that shoreline. Also note an airport in the photo.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

echino said:


> Close, but not quite. It's one of the more famous filming locations on that shoreline. Also note an airport in the photo.


So then that is the Farrington Highway, but looking east *from *Ka'ena Point on the north shore with Dillingham on the right edge.


----------



## echino

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So then that is the Farrington Highway, but looking east *from *Ka'ena Point on the north shore with Dillingham on the right edge.



Yes!

Mokuleia beach, a Lost filming location. The picture taken from Mokuleia wall rock climbing area. Here's me belaying my son on that wall. One of the very few climbing areas in Hawaii.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Any guessers on this?


----------



## echino

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Any guessers on this?
> 
> View attachment 20680



Looks like Seven Pools, but not quite.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

echino said:


> Looks like Seven Pools, but not quite.


Nice guess, but nope (as  you surmised).


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Any guessers on this?
> 
> View attachment 20680



I'm thinking it's Wailua Falls on Kauai, taken from downstream on the river. A very rare photo. 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> I'm thinking it's Wailua Falls on Kauai, taken from downstream on the river. A very rare photo.
> 
> Dave



Nope - but coincidentally post #12 in this thread does happen to be a picture of Wailua Falls, taken from downstream.



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This one shouldn't be very difficult.
> 
> View attachment 18466


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Nope - but coincidentally post #12 in this thread does happen to be a picture of Wailua Falls, taken from downstream.



Ok, so then is it Rainbow Falls on the Big Island?  They look a lot alike. 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Ok, so then is it Rainbow Falls on the Big Island?  They look a lot alike.
> 
> Dave


Warmer


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

While people are pondering the other, here's another ......


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> While people are pondering the other, here's another ......
> 
> View attachment 20705



Looks like Ninini Point Lighthouse on Kauai?  (i'm second-guessing myself a lot over these pictures! )

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Bingo!!!  But you still haven't ID'd my waterfall.  Rainbow Falls was warmer!!


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bingo!!!  But you still haven't ID'd my waterfall.  Rainbow Falls was warmer!!



Is it Pe'epe'e Falls?  (Google helped me out.)

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Yes - above Boiling Pots and Rainbow Falls.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yes - above Boiling Pots and Rainbow Falls.



I don't think I've ever visited there. Seen Rainbow Falls and Akaka Falls, but not Pe'epe'e.  We have a Hawaii trip planned (fingers crossed) for August that includes a week on the Big Island.  If it happens, I'm going to the falls. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> I don't think I've ever visited there. Seen Rainbow Falls and Akaka Falls, but not Pe'epe'e.  We have a Hawaii trip planned (fingers crossed) for August that includes a week on the Big Island.  If it happens, I'm going to the falls. Thanks!
> 
> Dave


You just continue up the road above Rainbow Falls.  If you keep going far enough, and make the correct turns, you wind up on the Saddle Road.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

This should be easy .....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

And this will probably be harder ......


----------



## geist1223

Just off Shipwreck Beach.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

geist1223 said:


> Just off Shipwreck Beach.



I assume you are referring to the pic below.  As I said, it should be easy. 



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This should be easy .....
> 
> View attachment 20725


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This should be easy .....
> 
> View attachment 20725


I'll pass on this one, and leave it for someone that doesn't have a painting of it on their wall.


----------



## geist1223

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This should be easy .....
> 
> View attachment 20725





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I assume you are referring to the pic below.  As I said, it should be easy.



Yes.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You just continue up the road above Rainbow Falls.  If you keep going far enough, and make the correct turns, you wind up on the Saddle Road.
> 
> View attachment 20724



Ok, then unless there is more than one way to get on the Saddle Road, I've driven by it. I've been on the Saddle Road from the Hilo side.  I'll have to pay closer attention this time.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Ok, then unless there is more than one way to get on the Saddle Road, I've driven by it. I've been on the Saddle Road from the Hilo side.  I'll have to pay closer attention this time.
> 
> Dave


From Rainbow Falls, just continue up hill, staying close to the river.  That will take you to the Boiling Pots section of Wailuku River Park.  From there you can continue uphill..  Eventually you will connect with Saddle Road, just before it leaves the Hilo area.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And this will probably be harder ......
> 
> View attachment 20726
> 
> View attachment 20727


Doesn't look as if anyone has taken a stab at this, so as a hint - this is Kauai and not north shore.

Here's a close up:


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Doesn't look as if anyone has taken a stab at this, so as a hint - this is Kauai and not north shore.
> 
> Here's a close up:
> View attachment 20796


Oh, of course, it's the William Hyde Rice Monument that stands across the road from the Outfitters Kauai Kipu Ranch office. Actually, it took some Photoshop enhancement of the text and some Googling to find it. Good one!










						William Hyde Rice Monument Kauai
					

A monument to notable Kauai figure William Hyde Rice is located near the Outfitters Kauai Kipu Ranch Ziplines office.



					www.kauaitravelblog.com


----------



## artringwald

Know where this is?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Oh, of course, it's the William Hyde Rice Monument that stands across the road from the Outfitters Kauai Kipu Ranch office. Actually, it took some Photoshop enhancement of the text and some Googling to find it. Good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Hyde Rice Monument Kauai
> 
> 
> A monument to notable Kauai figure William Hyde Rice is located near the Outfitters Kauai Kipu Ranch Ziplines office.
> 
> 
> 
> www.kauaitravelblog.com


Yep.

I came across it one when I decided to take Kipu Road as far as it went, just to see what was at the end.  DW was skeptical, and let that be known, but I forged ahead anyway (one of those rare instances where it proved to be a good idea to not heed DW).

*************

My brother, who is a skilled professional photographer (skilled enough to actually make a living doing photography), and I were chatting one time about our father.  He mentioned something our Dad said that I had forgotten, viz., that there is usually something interesting at the end of a road.  Which encompasses the idea that roads are built of a purpose, and the end of road is the reason why the road was buildl  So, if you get to the end of the road, you will usually find something interesting that is the reason why the road was built.  And of there isn't an apparent reason, then there will surely  be a backstory.


----------



## pedro47

Tuggers on the west coast, you are bless your flight to Hawaii is less than six hours
We will be traveling from the east coast, with a one day lay over in San Diego. 

I have enjoyed ever photo of Hawaii.  Maybe next year, we will be able to travel to Hawaii.  Please go away coronavirus.


----------



## artringwald

pedro47 said:


> Tuggers on the west coast, you are bless your flight to Hawaii is less than six hours
> We will be traveling from the east coast, with a one day lay over in San Diego.
> 
> I have enjoyed ever photo of Hawaii.  Maybe next year, we will be able to travel to Hawaii.  Please go away coronavirus.


For several years we've been breaking up the trip with a night somewhere on the west coast. The stop over city depends on the best airfare, but when we stop in San Diego, we like spending the night at the Sheraton San Diego Hotel & Marina. It's on Harbor Island, has a free shuttle, is very close to the airport and a great view of marina and bay. One year we decided to splurge and spend the night at the amazing Hotel del Coronado, but Delta changed the flight time and we wouldn't have arrived until after dark.  We canceled the reservation and went to the Sheraton instead.


----------



## DaveNV

artringwald said:


> For several years we've been breaking up the trip with a night somewhere on the west coast. The stop over city depends on the best airfare, but when we stop in San Diego, we like spending the night at the Sheraton San Diego Hotel & Marina. It's on Harbor Island, has a free shuttle, is very close to the airport and a great view of marina and bay. One year we decided to splurge and spend the night at the amazing Hotel del Coronado, but Delta changed the flight time and we wouldn't have arrived until after dark.  We canceled the reservation and went to the Sheraton instead.



Not to take this thread off topic, but the Del is best experienced over several days, where you can relax and fully enjoy the experience of staying there. There is too much history and ambience there to try and experience it all in just one night's sleepover. 

Dave


----------



## pedro47

DaveNW said:


> Not to take this thread off topic, but the Del is best experienced over several days, where you can relax and fully enjoy the experience of staying there. There is too much history and ambience there to try and experience it all in just one night's sleepover.
> 
> Dave


Ok, DaveNW, what is the Del ? We could spend several days in California on our return flight. 
We have stay in San Diego before and loved that City, Mission Bay Area and the downtown areas.


----------



## Luanne

pedro47 said:


> Ok, DaveNW, what is the Del ? We could spend several days in California on our return flight.


The Del is Hotel Del Coronado.


----------



## DaveNV

pedro47 said:


> Ok, DaveNW, what is the Del ? We could spend several days in California on our return flight.
> We have stay in San Diego before and loved that City, Mission Bay Area and the downtown areas.




The Del is the local name for the Hotel Del Coronado, the big, red-roofed hotel on Coronado Island, across the bay from downtown San Diego.  It has what is often called the best beach in America, and the hotel has been there about a hundred years.  The movie "Some Like It Hot" was filmed there in the 1950s.  It's a place totally worth seeing, if only to walk the grounds and have a meal in their restaurant.  This is their website:  https://hoteldel.com

For those who want to timeshare it, the Del is literally right across the street from the Coronado Beach Resort timeshare.

Dave


----------



## pedro47

DaveNW said:


> The Del is the local name for the Hotel Del Coronado, the big, red-roofed hotel on Coronado Island, across the bay from downtown San Diego.  It has what is often called the best beach in America, and the hotel has been there about a hundred years.  The movie "Some Like It Hot" was filmed there in the 1950s.  It's a place totally worth seeing, if only to walk the grounds and have a meal in their restaurant.  This is their website:  https://hoteldel.com
> 
> For those who want to timeshare it, the Del is literally right across the street from the Coronado Beach Resort timeshare.
> 
> Dave


Thanks, we have been to the Del Coronado , just walking around and some light shopping. We loved our days at the beach and all those shops around the hotel.
IMHO, the very best seafood restaurants are in San Diego. San Diego is laid back.


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> The Del is the local name for the Hotel Del Coronado, the big, red-roofed hotel on Coronado Island, across the bay from downtown San Diego.  It has what is often called the best beach in America, and the hotel has been there about a hundred years.  The movie "Some Like It Hot" was filmed there in the 1950s.  It's a place totally worth seeing, if only to walk the grounds and have a meal in their restaurant.  This is their website:  https://hoteldel.com
> 
> For those who want to timeshare it, the Del is literally right across the street from the Coronado Beach Resort timeshare.
> 
> Dave


The Coronado Beach Resort used to have an arrangement with the Hotel Del to use their facilities. That ended some years ago.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Probably not too hard to tell what beach this is.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Another beach ....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Anybody recognize this trail?


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anybody recognize this trail?
> 
> View attachment 20827



Not the trail, but I'm guessing Haleakala area?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Another beach ....
> 
> View attachment 20826



Poipu Beach?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Probably not too hard to tell what beach this is.
> 
> View attachment 20825



I'm thinking Maui? Like Kaanapali area?

Dave


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anybody recognize this trail?
> 
> View attachment 20827


We were there once... 41 years ago, but we didn't hike the Sliding Sands, or Keonehe’ehe’e Trail.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Probably not too hard to tell what beach this is.
> 
> View attachment 20825


Barking Sands Beach? Looks like the island of Niʻihau in the background.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Poipu Beach?
> 
> Dave


Yes - that's Poipu.  The keiki area is in the foreground


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Barking Sands Beach? Looks like the island of Niʻihau in the background.


Close enough, It's Polihale, but I don't know where Barking Sands ends and Polihale begins. I was sure someone would recognize Niihau, And I figured that some folks might think west Maui.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Not the trail, but I'm guessing Haleakala area?
> 
> Dave





artringwald said:


> We were there once... 41 years ago, but we didn't hike the Sliding Sands, or Keonehe’ehe’e Trail.
> View attachment 20830


Yes - that's the Sliding Sands Trail in Haleakala Crater.


----------



## artringwald

artringwald said:


> Know where this is?
> 
> View attachment 20797


Since no one has guessed yet, here's a clue. You have to drive through a tunnel to get there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Since those were so easy, let's see if someone recognizes this one:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Since no one has guessed yet, here's a clue. You have to drive through a tunnel to get there.


Kipu Kai area, perhaps?


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Kipu Kai area, perhaps?


Sorry, wrong island.


----------



## artringwald

artringwald said:


> Since no one has guessed yet, here's a clue. You have to drive through a tunnel to get there.


Another clue... it's very accessible, and many people go there every day.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Sorry, wrong island.





artringwald said:


> Another clue... it's very accessible, and many people go there every day.


On Oahu then?


----------



## geist1223

Several years ago we spent an afternoon and hiked down into Halaeaka. Got back in time to eat our picnic lunch and watch sunset.


----------



## DaveNV

artringwald said:


> Another clue... it's very accessible, and many people go there every day.



Are you talking about Kualoa Ranch?

Dave


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> On Oahu then?





DaveNW said:


> Are you talking about Kualoa Ranch?



So close. Here's the final giveaway hint. I took the picture at mile 4.5 of this bike ride.

https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31146435


----------



## DaveNV

artringwald said:


> So close. Here's the final giveaway hint. I took the picture at mile 4.5 of this bike ride.
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/trips/31146435



Then it looks like Diamond Head crater.  (I now understand the "tunnel" reference.)

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Close enough, It's Polihale, but I don't know where Barking Sands ends and Polihale begins. I was sure someone would recognize Niihau, And I figured that some folks might think west Maui.



I didn't know Niihau could look so close, taken from the beach.  Tricky picture. 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> I didn't know Niihau could look so close, taken from the beach.  Tricky picture.
> 
> Dave


Zoom lens effect.  When you are distant and you zoom in things appear closer together.  Photographers do this when they take pictures of people not maintaining social distancing on beaches and streets.  They take the picture with a zoom lens so that people appear to be closer together than they really are.  If you don't make it look crowded, your photo doesn't get published.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Zoom lens effect.  When you are distant and you zoom in things appear closer together.  Photographers do this when they take pictures of people not maintaining social distancing on beaches and streets.  They take the picture with a zoom lens so that people appear to be closer together than they really are.  If you don't make it look crowded, your photo doesn't get published.


This picture (not mine) shows how much difference a zoom lens can make. The one on the left was taken close up without a zoom. The one on the right was taken from a distance with a zoom lens.


----------



## artringwald

DaveNW said:


> Then it looks like Diamond Head crater.  (I now understand the "tunnel" reference.)
> 
> Dave



Yes, it was taken from the center of the crater. It would have been easier to guess from this Google street view picture.


----------



## DaveNV

artringwald said:


> Yes, it was taken from the center of the crater. It would have been easier to guess from this Google street view picture.
> View attachment 20846



When I was in high school there, they did "Rock Festivals" (remember those?) on New Year's Day inside the crater.  Dawn to dusk, nonstop music and merriment, provided by the likes of Santana, Jefferson Airplane, and a bunch of amazing musical talent.  It was like a mini-Woodstock, without the rain. I had an amazing, psychedelic time there. I swear I didn't inhale.  LOL! 

I remember walking through the tunnel to get inside the crater, and they were blasting the Beatles' "Come Together" through enormous loudspeakers.  It was like a magnet.  A really, really loud magnet.  LOL!

Dave


----------



## artringwald

DaveNW said:


> When I was in high school there, they did "Rock Festivals" (remember those?) on New Year's Day inside the crater.  Dawn to dusk, nonstop music and merriment, provided by the likes of Santana, Jefferson Airplane, and a bunch of amazing musical talent.  It was like a mini-Woodstock, without the rain. I had an amazing, psychedelic time there. I swear I didn't inhale.  LOL!
> 
> I remember walking through the tunnel to get inside the crater, and they were blasting the Beatles' "Come Together" through enormous loudspeakers.  It was like a magnet.  A really, really loud magnet.  LOL!
> 
> Dave



I do remember those! We went to day 2 of the Atlantic City Pop Festival in 1969, 2 weeks before Woodstock, but a fraction of the size.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Since those were so easy, let's see if someone recognizes this one:
> 
> View attachment 20831


No replies on this one yet??  Come on folks - get off your asses and make some guesses.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No replies on this one yet??  Come on folks - get off your asses and make some guesses.


If you're looking for a wild guess, I'll say Waimanu Valley.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> If you're looking for a wild guess, I'll say Waimanu Valley.


Nope. BTW - my post was a hint.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No replies on this one yet??  Come on folks - get off your asses and make some guesses.



Ok, you asked for guesses.  If "asses" is a clue, I'll say Donkey Beach on Kauai. 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Ok, you asked for guesses.  If "asses" is a clue, I'll say Donkey Beach on Kauai.
> 
> Dave


Good thinking, but nope (and you knew that).

Think literally.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Good thinking, but nope (and you knew that).
> 
> Think literally.



I tried.  

The cliffs makes me think Kauai, maybe on the north end of the Napali Coast? I really have no idea. How about another clue?

Now Google is telling me about wild donkeys in Waikoloa on the Big Island.  Is that any better?

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> I tried.
> 
> The cliffs makes me think Kauai, maybe on the north end of the Napali Coast? I really have no idea. How about another clue?
> 
> Now Google is telling me about wild donkeys in Waikoloa on the Big Island.  Is that any better?
> 
> Dave


Nope - but another good stab.  We've seen the wild donkeys of Waikoloa, BTW.

I'll wait for a day or so to give some others a chance to respond.  There are some others who may catch the clue.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Easy one


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Nope - but another good stab.  We've seen the wild donkeys of Waikoloa, BTW.
> 
> I'll wait for a day or so to give some others a chance to respond.  There are some others who may catch the clue.


I've seen the signs for the donkeys.  Have yet to see a donkey though.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Easy one
> 
> View attachment 21059


Big Island.  Could be lots of places.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Another easy one.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> I've seen the signs for the donkeys.  Have yet to see a donkey though.


On further thought - we've seen the goats, but not the donkeys.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> Big Island.  Could be lots of places.


We've only seen a sign buried like this once.  This one is at the end of the road on Chain of Craters Road. 

If you go there now it's changed.  An emergency access road has been built past the sign, connecting with the Kalapana outside the park.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We've only seen a sign buried like this once.  This one is at the end of the road on Chain of Craters Road.
> 
> If you go there now it's changed.  An emergency access road has been built past the sign, connecting with the Kalapana outside the park.


I have pictures of roads covered in lava, but you're right I haven't seen one with a sign buried like that.


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> I have pictures of roads covered in lava, but you're right I haven't seen one with a sign buried like that.



Didn't they have signs like that at Royal Gardens?

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Didn't they have signs like that at Royal Gardens?
> 
> Dave


Where is Royal Gardens?


----------



## DaveNV

Luanne said:


> Where is Royal Gardens?



In the Puna district.  That community that was buried by lava years ago, left only one home standing.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Didn't they have signs like that at Royal Gardens?
> 
> Dave


There are lots of several cases of road signs half buried in lava.  AFAIK - this is the only one that says "Road Closed".   For awhile after the road was overrun with a lava, this one was a bit iconic - there used to be many pictures of it on the interweb.


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> In the Puna district.  That community that was buried by lava years ago, left only one home standing.
> 
> Dave


The Puna district was where we were considering buying land and building a house.  We didn't get terribly far looking into that as I decided I couldn't live on an island.  But thank goodness as the area we were looking at was the one taken out a few years ago.


----------



## burg1121




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

burg1121 said:


> View attachment 21103


I would guess it's the same spot as this.   I'll leave it to someone else to ID where, since it's pretty easy for me.





An inland view .....


----------



## burg1121

maybe yes but maybe no


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

burg1121 said:


> maybe yes but maybe no


You are correct.  It is not the same location.  But I know that one as well - different island from mine.  The geologies of both sites are almost identical - hence the similarities.

This one is the same as yours.





So folks there are two locations to identify - similar, but different.


----------



## Luanne

burg1121 said:


> View attachment 21103


It looks so familiar.  I want to say Molokai.


----------



## burg1121




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> It looks so familiar.  I want to say Molokai.


not the two that I posted.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> not the two that I posted.


Not yours.  The one @burg1121 posted.  And it looks like from his response I was correct.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> Not yours.  The one @burg1121 posted.  And it looks like from his response I was correct.


I would have been surprised if  you didn't identify it. It is visible in another pic upthread.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I would have been surprised if  you didn't identify it. It is visible in another pic upthread.


Yes, but my memory is very bad.  And I didn't look upthread.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anyone recognize this waterfall?
> 
> View attachment 19363


I don't think anyone ever guessed this waterfall. Anyone got any ideas where - waterfall dropping directly into the ocean is a big clue.


----------



## NiteMaire

NiteMaire said:


> Close to another area already posted.  @DaveNW, you're not allowed to answer
> 
> View attachment 20658


@DaveNW, you can guess...no one else has.


----------



## DaveNV

NiteMaire said:


> @DaveNW, you can guess...no one else has.



It's the view from Makua Cave on Oahu. 

Here's a website about it: https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/hawaii/makua-cave-hi/

Dave


----------



## NiteMaire

DaveNW said:


> It's the view from Makua Cave on Oahu.
> 
> Here's a website about it: https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/hawaii/makua-cave-hi/
> 
> Dave


I knew you had the answer!  I presume you've been there a time or two or three...


----------



## DaveNV

NiteMaire said:


> I knew you had the answer!  I presume you've been there a time or two or three...



It's been a really long time, but yes, one time.  I'm more familiar with the view from the pillboxes on the hill above Lanikai on the Windward side. 

Dave


----------



## NiteMaire

DaveNW said:


> It's been a really long time, but yes, one time.  I'm more familiar with the view from the pillboxes on the hill above Lanikai on the Windward side.
> 
> Dave


Like this?  Wish we arrived about an hour earlier...or later.  Sun was in a bad spot.  As soon as DW's foot is healed (elective surgery), we're headed to the Pink Pillbox.  Not Windward, but it's on our list of sunset spots.


----------



## DaveNV

NiteMaire said:


> Like this?  Wish we arrived about an hour earlier...or later.  Sun was in a bad spot.  As soon as DW's foot is healed (elective surgery), we're headed to the Pink Pillbox.  Not Windward, but it's on our list of sunset spots.



Yep. That's the view.  From the top of that hill, if you look down the other side (away from the water) you could almost see the house I lived in back then. And if you look down toward the water and to the left, you can see the Mid-Pacific Country Club, my last place of employment before I joined the Navy.  Man, that was a long time ago!  

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Nope - but another good stab.  We've seen the wild donkeys of Waikoloa, BTW.
> 
> I'll wait for a day or so to give some others a chance to respond.  There are some others who may catch the clue.


So since this seems to be such a mystery ....  where in Hawaii would people get off their asses???

Does this help? Hint - DW is on an ass.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So since this seems to be such a mystery ....  where in Hawaii would people get off their asses???
> 
> Does this help? Hint - DW is on an ass.
> 
> View attachment 21149


Kalaupapa National Historical Park on Moloka? I'm glad they don't call it an ass tour.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Kalaupapa National Historical Park on Moloka? I'm glad they don't call it an ass tour.


Good.  So what is the beach in the original picture?


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Good.  So what is the beach in the original picture?


Google Maps says it's ‘Awahua Beach.










						8 best secluded beaches in North America
					

Molokai is a Hawaiian island with a long history of isolation. It held a colony for lepers for more than a century and remains less developed than the




					www.mnn.com


----------



## artringwald

This one is cheating because I didn't take the picture, and I've never been there. Can you guess where?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Google Maps says it's ‘Awahua Beach.


Correct.  It's the beach where you dismount when you take the mules down the trail to Kalaupapa. With a 2000 ft. change in elevation, not many people would make the trek just to hang out at 'Awahua. So, yeah, 'Awahua is usually pretty deserted.

I believe the article you cited may be incorrect in stating that a permit is needed to visit 'Awahua.  I don't think a permit is needed to descend the trail to "Awahua.  At the time we went, my understanding was that a permit and tour group reservation was needed to proceed beyond the immediate area where the trail reached the beach area.  When we were on the mules, we did pass a few people on the trail who didn't appear to be part of a tour group - but perhaps they had made arrangements to join a tour whenever it was they did reach the bottom.

DW had friends who visited Molokai regularly (they owned a condo at Ke Nani Kai), and the husband occasionally hiked down to 'Awahua and back up for exercise.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Correct.  It's the beach where you dismount when you take the mules down the trail to Kalaupapa.



Ok, now I understand why I had no idea about this picture. I've never been to Molokai.   

Dave


----------



## Luanne

DaveNW said:


> Ok, now I understand why I had no idea about this picture. I've never been to Molokai.
> 
> Dave


@DaveNW You should put it on your bucket list.  I loved it when we went.  Dh and dds not so much. @T_R_Oglodyte Dd #1 and I flew into Kalapapa, there was no way we were going to hike or take a mule.  We did have other people join our group who had hiked or "muled" in.  Some of them ended up flying out with us.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Luanne said:


> @DaveNW You should put it on your bucket list.  I loved it when we went.  Dh and dds not so much. @T_R_Oglodyte Dd #1 and I flew into Kalapapa, there was no way we were going to hike or take a mule.  We did have other people join our group who had hiked or "muled" in.  Some of them ended up flying out with us.


We found the mule ride very enjoyable - it added to the pleasure of the trip.  Even DW and SIL, who had huge reservations about it wound up enjoying it.  That's DW in the pic in post #304.  The big disadvantage is that at the end of the ride, you end up smelling like mule. Afterward we went to a local cookhouse for dinner; normally I wouldn't have wanted to go to an eatery smelling like we did. But serving dinner to people after mule ride is a good portion of their business, so it was OK.  And we weren't the only ones.

We also enjoyed the week on Molokai.  We went in knowing that it wasn't going to be like the other islands. That there wasn't much to do and it was laid back.  We also just tried to blend in and be gracious guests, and we didn't have any issues with stink-eye that many people report.  From our experience, the Molokai people we interacted with were wary of people who come in as tourists, but are friendly if you meet them where they are.  We really enjoyed the community Friday night hula.


----------



## Luanne

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We really enjoyed the community Friday night hula.


My dds said that was their favorite part of the entire trip.


----------



## DaveNV

Molokai has been on the list forever, just hasn't ever quite happened. Nice knowing there are some very different things to do. Is there a different word for mule riders than horse riders, or are they all considered Paniolo?

Dave


----------



## NiteMaire

Here's one for you.  The road running through the middle is your best hint.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Kudos to anyone who can identify this waterfall.  Hints - it's on Kauai and it's not in Waimea Canyom.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

NiteMaire said:


> Here's one for you.  The road running through the middle is your best hint.
> 
> View attachment 21255


Divided highway like that suggests O'ahu.  Vegetation says windward side.   I don't know O'ahu very well, so that's as far as I will venture with my thoughts.


----------



## artringwald

NiteMaire said:


> Here's one for you.  The road running through the middle is your best hint.
> 
> View attachment 21255


Looks like H3 on Oahu. It's an elevated highway, but if I had a good picture of it, I would have posted it on the favorite bridges site.


----------



## NiteMaire

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Divided highway like that suggests O'ahu.  Vegetation says windward side.   I don't know O'ahu very well, so that's as far as I will venture with my thoughts.





artringwald said:


> Looks like H3 on Oahu. It's an elevated highway, but if I had a good picture of it, I would have posted it on the favorite bridges site.


Yep.  Oahu - Aiea Loop trail looking over the H3 approaching the tunnel from Leeward shortly before the tunnel that pops you out on Winward overlooking Kaneohe.


----------



## artringwald

NiteMaire said:


> Yep.  Oahu - Aiea Loop trail looking over the H3 approaching the tunnel from Leeward shortly before the tunnel that pops you out on Winward overlooking Kaneohe.


One could ask why it's called Interstate H-3 when in never leaves the state.


----------



## DaveNV

artringwald said:


> One could ask why it's called Interstate H-3 when in never leaves the state.








						Interstates in Hawaii: ARE WE CRAZY??? - Ask the Rambler - General Highway History - Highway History -  Federal Highway Administration
					






					www.fhwa.dot.gov
				




^^^ That's why. 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> One could ask why it's called Interstate H-3 when in never leaves the state.



Because it was a nationwide Federal public works project, and it was considered inappropriate to exclude otherwise qualified projects because Hawaii is an island.
There are other segments of the interstate highway system that do not cross state boundaries.
The underlying authorization for the interstate highway system is the _National Interstate and Defense Highways Act_ (Public Law 84-627). The interstate highways in Hawaii are deemed to provide vital transportation links for DoD facilities and installations in Hawaii, regardless of the fact that they don't cross state lines, From the Wikipedia article on the _Federal Aid Highway Act of 1956_:
_"Eisenhower advocated for the highways for the purpose of national defense. In the event of a ground invasion by a foreign power, the U.S. Army would need good highways to be able to transport troops and material across the country efficiently. Following completion of the highways the cross-country journey that took the convoy two months in 1919 was cut down to five days."_​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Kudos to anyone who can identify this waterfall.  Hints - it's on Kauai and it's not in Waimea Canyom.
> 
> View attachment 21256


No one has any guesses????


----------



## artringwald

artringwald said:


> This one is cheating because I didn't take the picture, and I've never been there. Can you guess where?
> View attachment 21238



Here's a hint. The owner of this estate is a famous author and has a nice collection of cars, including this one.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No one has any guesses????



Sorry, nope.  Unless it's Opaekaa Falls, and I'm pretty sure that's not right.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNW said:


> Sorry, nope.  Unless it's Opaekaa Falls, and I'm pretty sure that's not right.
> 
> Dave


Ok - here's another picture where the background may help.  Slightly different vantage point, but from this location the falls is hidden behind a cliff.  Oh - and you can't get to the place where I took these pictures anymore. At the reveal I'll provide more info.


----------



## pedro47

artringwald said:


> Here's a hint. The owner of this estate is a famous author and has a nice collection of cars, including this one.
> View attachment 21294


That is my dream automobile. The tropical trees brings out the color. LOL.


----------



## SmithOp

artringwald said:


> Here's a hint. The owner of this estate is a famous author and has a nice collection of cars, including this one.
> View attachment 21294



Robins Nest from Magnum PI.










						Where is Magnum PI filmed? The Robin's Nest House: Filming Locations Guide
					

Magnum PI Filming Locations Guide - The CBS remake of the original series shot in Hawaii - The new Magnum house location, Robin's Nest




					www.atlasofwonders.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## artringwald

SmithOp said:


> Robins Nest from Magnum PI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Magnum PI filmed? The Robin's Nest House: Filming Locations Guide
> 
> 
> Magnum PI Filming Locations Guide - The CBS remake of the original series shot in Hawaii - The new Magnum house location, Robin's Nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atlasofwonders.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Exactly! They did a digital mishmash and put the estate on top of Kualoa Regional Park. We've stopped by the park several times, but not since 2011.


----------



## artringwald

SmithOp said:


> Robins Nest from Magnum PI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Magnum PI filmed? The Robin's Nest House: Filming Locations Guide
> 
> 
> Magnum PI Filming Locations Guide - The CBS remake of the original series shot in Hawaii - The new Magnum house location, Robin's Nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atlasofwonders.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Exactly! They did a digital mishmash and put the estate on top of Kualoa Regional Park. We've stopped by the park several times, but not since 2011.
View attachment 21303


----------



## artringwald

Oops


----------



## artringwald

SmithOp said:


> Robins Nest from Magnum PI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Magnum PI filmed? The Robin's Nest House: Filming Locations Guide
> 
> 
> Magnum PI Filming Locations Guide - The CBS remake of the original series shot in Hawaii - The new Magnum house location, Robin's Nest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.atlasofwonders.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Exactly! They did a digital mishmash and put the estate on top of Kualoa Regional Park. We've stopped by the park several times, but not since 2011 when this was taken.


----------



## SmithOp

artringwald said:


> Exactly! They did a digital mishmash and put the estate on top of Kualoa Regional Park. We've stopped by the park several times, but not since 2011.
> View attachment 21303



We did the Kualoa Ranch ATV tour, visited all the shooting locations for Jumanji, Magnum, Lost, Jurrassic Park. The afternoon was a buffet lunch then Secret Island beach hangout. Highly recommended activities at the ranch when visiting Oahu.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Kudos to anyone who can identify this waterfall.  Hints - it's on Kauai and it's not in Waimea Canyom.
> 
> View attachment 21256





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Ok - here's another picture where the background may help.  Slightly different vantage point, but from this location the falls is hidden behind a cliff.  Oh - and you can't get to the place where I took these pictures anymore. At the reveal I'll provide more info.
> 
> View attachment 21295


Here's another pic from the same area looking down the valley.  It's the Nualolo Valley on the Na Pali coast- the waterfall in the first pic is at the head of the valley.





The picture was taken from the old Nualolo Cliff Trail, that was perched along the edge of the wall of the Nualolo Valley.  The Cliff trail connects the Nualolo and 'Awa'awapuhi Trails, making a loop that is a day trip.  These pictures are from 2006, before they closed the old Cliff Trail due to dangerous conditions.  There is new rerouted Cliff Trail.  However the new trail apparently takes you through open fields higher up.  The old Cliff Trail provided these spectacular vistas.  

Here's a video of a couple of guys traversing the dangerous section of the Cliff Trail in 2013 - in the rain. I think they were idiots.  In 2006, in dry weather, it was doable with reasonable care.  By the time the 2013 video was taken the trail had clearly degraded from what it was in 2006. The really dicey part starts about the 2:00 mark. In the video you can also catch glimpses of the spectacular scenery on the trail


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Here's a video of a couple of guys traversing the dangerous section of the Cliff Trail in 2013 - in the rain. I think they were idiots.  In 2006, in dry weather, it was doable with reasonable care.  By the time the 2013 video was taken the trail had clearly degraded from what it was in 2006. In the video you can also catch glimpses of the spectacular scenery on the trail



Sorry, but oh, hell no! 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Easy one.  That's DS3. DW was aghast.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

If you know that rock with a hole in the middle of the photo this is easy.  If not ...... wait for the reveal.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Should be easy, but no one has done this vista yet (or if someone did, I missed it)  …


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

This was taken from our lanai at a very popular Kauai resort when the remnants of a hurricane arrived while we were there.  Does this look familiar to any of our Kauai regulars?


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Easy one.  That's DS3. DW was aghast.
> 
> View attachment 21400



Looks like the painting on my wall.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This was taken from our lanai at a very popular Kauai resort when the remnants of a hurricane arrived while we were there.  Does this look familiar to any of our Kauai regulars?
> 
> View attachment 21404



Looks very similar to this picture, but with slightly different weather. Both were taken before the Great Wall of Poipu was constructed.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

A final one in this barrage.  Another Kauai beach  ... which one?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Looks like the painting on my wall.
> View attachment 21406


I said it would be easy!!!!  

Nice artwork, by the way.


----------



## echino

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> If you know that rock with a hole in the middle of the photo this is easy.  If not ...... wait for the reveal.
> 
> View attachment 21401



This looks like this place in the picture I took just a few weeks ago:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

echino said:


> This looks like this place in the picture I took just a few weeks ago:
> View attachment 21410


I think you've got it.  Just another vantage point for some pics upthread.


----------



## echino

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Should be easy, but no one has done this vista yet (or if someone did, I missed it)  …
> 
> View attachment 21402


Same place? This is from 2 months ago:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

echino said:


> Same place? This is from 2 months ago:
> View attachment 21411


Yeo - Kalalau Valley.  I've got lots of pics of the valley.  From almost every trip.


----------



## artringwald

Anybody know the location of Seashell Restaurant? You won't find it on Google Maps. We had a nice dinner there in 1986 when it was in slightly better shape.


----------



## DaveNV

artringwald said:


> Anybody know the location of Seashell Restaurant? You won't find it on Google Maps. We had a nice dinner there in 1986 when it was in slightly better shape.
> View attachment 21418



Wasn't that part of the Coco Palms?

Dave


----------



## artringwald

DaveNW said:


> Wasn't that part of the Coco Palms?
> 
> Dave



Yes, it's across the street from Coco Palms, next to the Wailua Bay View condos. Like Coco Palms, it was badly damaged by hurricane Iniki in 1992. Last time I passed by, it was still there and had become a bird sanctuary.


----------



## artringwald

This one is easy if you can read the street sign, but I had to include it, because I love the bumper sticker. We were in a convertible, so I just held the camera above the windshield.


----------



## DaveNV

That's quite a fish! The tail and long front end suggest a marlin. 

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Looks very similar to this picture, but with slightly different weather. Both were taken before the Great Wall of Poipu was constructed.
> View attachment 21407


Yep - Point at Poipu.  Looks as if you took your shot from the pathway.  I was in one of the units on your immediate left 2nd floor (same elevation as where you were standing.  IIRC - we had the middle unit.


----------



## NiteMaire

My last one was relatively easy. This one is harder...unless you're a surfer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A final one in this barrage.  Another Kauai beach  ... which one?
> 
> View attachment 21408


No guesses?  This is east shore.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A final one in this barrage.  Another Kauai beach  ... which one?
> 
> View attachment 21408



Moloa'a Beach?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Moloa'a Beach?


Moloa'a it is!!

Moloa'a has become one of our favorite Kaua'i beaches.  Beautiful setting.  Never crowded (probably because of limited parking).  A reef that provides calm water for swimming and a protected area for snorkeling.  Trees for shade.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Another easy one.
> 
> View attachment 21061


This one seems to have been buried, but it should be easy.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I would guess it's the same spot as this.   I'll leave it to someone else to ID where, since it's pretty easy for me.
> 
> View attachment 21107
> 
> An inland view .....
> View attachment 21108


Another locale that got buried.


----------



## Kapolei




----------



## Luanne

Kapolei said:


> View attachment 21532


Is this looking toward the Chain of Craters road on the Big Island?


----------



## Kapolei

Luanne said:


> Is this looking toward the Chain of Craters road on the Big Island?


.

We launched from the boat ramp in the middle of the picture.  There is no longer a channel to the ocean.  The boat ramp now leads to a black sand beach.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Should be easy ...


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anyone know this locale?  Double props if you not only recognize the area, but can tell the location where the picture was taken.
> 
> View attachment 20519


Hawaiian Airlines just posted an aerial view that includes this location and puts it in perspective.


----------



## klpca

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This one seems to have been buried, but it should be easy.


Haleakala? Sliding Sands? I haven't seen that from that perspective if that's where it was taken. If not then I am curious where it is.


----------



## pedro47

Maybe next year, I can see some of these outstanding places in real life.
Please goes away coronavirus.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

klpca said:


> Haleakala? Sliding Sands? I haven't seen that from that perspective if that's where it was taken. If not then I am curious where it is.


Good guess, but not Haleakala.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Hawaiian Airlines just posted an aerial view that includes this location and puts it in perspective.
> 
> View attachment 22195


Yep - just a little bit before the shoreline disappears on the left edge of photo.


----------



## mauitraveler

Is it Marriott's Ko'Olina on Oahu?  CJ


----------



## artringwald

mauitraveler said:


> Is it Marriott's Ko'Olina on Oahu?  CJ


Yes it is, but we were referring to the power plant further up the road on the left were a previous "guess" picture was taken.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

mauitraveler said:


> Is it Marriott's Ko'Olina on Oahu?  CJ





artringwald said:


> Yes it is, but we were referring to the power plant further up the road on the left were a previous "guess" picture was taken.





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Anyone know this locale?  Double props if you not only recognize the area, but can tell the location where the picture was taken.


This is the prior "guess" picture.





I have had two work projects on O'ahu, and both were wonderful experiences - without even considering that it was Hawaii.

The stellar experience was the first project in June 2002, when I did a one-week training program to orient wastewater treatment  plant operators on procedures to audit wastewater treatment plant compliance with environmental requirements.  The objectives were to create a team of internal auditors inside the wastewater treatment plant division, to 1) reduce the amount of money they were spending on outside audit teams, and 2) foster and facilitate internal information exchange, so that successful programs at one plant could more readily shared with other plants who might be having similar issues.  But what I most remember about that training program was the non-haole employees who made a point of talking to me and talking share life during breaks and lunches. I was incredibly flattered and humbled.

**********************

This photo happens to be from the second project, where I was directing a team that was reviewing electric power generation facilities on most of the Islands. I decided to handle O'ahu myself, and this pic was taken from the upper level at one of the primary generating stations on O'ahu.

*******************

Going down a bunny trail - don't hesitate to skip if you lose interest.

In a subsequent performance review on the 2002 project, I ended up getting dinged because of the project.  Not for the project per se, but collaterally.  This project had been rescheduled twice.  And after we were finally able to get it scheduled, my company subsequently scheduled a two-day marketing planning meeting I was supposed to be part of.  But Honolulu insisted that the training needed to happen at that time, and that my participation in the program was essential.  If I wasn't there for this reschedule, they would likely kill the project, and the firm in Hawai't that we were coordinating with on the project as well as my firm would probably get a big black eye. And we had identified Honolulu County as a target client.

I had been doing this business that point for over 20 years at that point and had been in a position where I was generating a minimum of $1 million per year in sales, conducting both marketing and sales programs (and keenly aware of the differences between those two), as well as being tasked with starting turnarounds for failing offices pending hiring of new office managers.

In my mind this was pretty straight-forward.  Target client.  High visibility project, with the client insisting on my participation, indicating establishment of a solid client relationship.  If I request yet another project deferral, that project is likely killed, with considerable collateral damage to both my firm and our Hawai'i based partner, as well as my personal professional reputation. So I thought it was a pretty easy call.  Beg off on the marketing session and be sure that we take care of the client - because, after all, don't our corporate values stress that there is nothing more important than client service?

So when I got dinged for not rescheduling the project so I could make the marketing session, I knew that my time with that company was winding down. My reviewer seemed fixated on how I missed the marketing session, and had little interest in how that would have screwed up relationships with a target client the firm had been courting for over five years.  A few days later it dawned on me.  He ran a significant line of business himself.  He was not unaware of these issues and the implications. But he wanted me gone, and he was just creating documentation for an out-placement.

Five months later I was gone.  I decided to go into business by myself, as a self-employed consultant, and it has been the most satisfying and enjoyable 18-years (and still counting) of my career.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Should be easy ...
> 
> View attachment 21539


This is the Kilauea Lava shelf on the south shore of the Big Island, between the Puna coast and Volcanoes National Park.  Everything that you see in this photo is less than 40 years old.  

Also note the fault line running though the flow on the left side of the picture.  It's likely that at some point, the land on the right side of that fault is going to slide away into the ocean. Slides such as that are pretty common as the islands grow due to lava flows.  Some slides are big enough to create tsunamis.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A final one in this barrage.  Another Kauai beach  ... which one?
> 
> View attachment 21408


I don't think anyone guessed this one.  This is Moloa'a Beach on Kauai.


----------



## artringwald

artringwald said:


> Moloa'a Beach?





T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Moloa'a it is!!
> 
> Moloa'a has become one of our favorite Kaua'i beaches.  Beautiful setting.  Never crowded (probably because of limited parking).  A reef that provides calm water for swimming and a protected area for snorkeling.  Trees for shade.



It just took me awhile to find it. It was a good challange!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> It just took me awhile to find it. It was a good challange!


Thanks for the reminder.   I'm going to see if I can find another one for people to guess at.

I don't think I've done this beach before.  Both pics below are the same beach, looking in opposite directions from nearly the same spot.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Another locale that I don't think anyone has done yet ....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Famous falls ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

A well-known location ....


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Easy peasy ...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Someone should recognize this .....


----------



## NiteMaire

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A well-known location ....
> 
> View attachment 25381


Uhhh, Lahaina Banyan Court


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

NiteMaire said:


> Uhhh, Lahaina Banyan Court


Yes - without a wide angle lens it's hard to find a spot where you can get a picture of the entire tree.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Really only one place this could be ....


----------



## NiteMaire

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yes - without a wide angle lens it's hard to find a spot where you can get a picture of the entire tree.


Not the best, but here are 2 pictures.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Famous falls ...
> 
> View attachment 25380


Akaka Falls


----------



## pedro47

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Famous falls ...
> 
> View attachment 25380


T R Oglodyte 
Thank you for your all these outstanding photos of Hawaii. Maybe one day, I will be able to see first hand some on these amazing places in Hawaii.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Akaka Falls


Correct.


----------



## DaveNV

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Someone should recognize this .....
> 
> View attachment 25383



Looks like Makapu’u Point on Oahu?

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

DaveNV said:


> Looks like Makapu’u Point on Oahu?
> 
> Dave


Nope. Wrong island.


----------



## tugcccsp

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Someone should recognize this .....
> 
> View attachment 25383


Kahakuloa Head


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

tugcccsp said:


> Kahakuloa Head


 Correct!!


----------



## frank808

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Another locale that I don't think anyone has done yet ....
> 
> View attachment 25379


7 pools on maui?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

frank808 said:


> 7 pools on maui?


Bingo!!!

I was surprised no one had posted a photo of the seven pools.  It was guessed as an incorrect answer at least once.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Thanks for the reminder.   I'm going to see if I can find another one for people to guess at.
> 
> I don't think I've done this beach before.  Both pics below are the same beach, looking in opposite directions from nearly the same spot.
> 
> View attachment 25377
> 
> View attachment 25378


No guesses???

It's right off one of main roads, though not visible from the road.  Barely mentioned in any of the Guidebooks, though quite well-known to many.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> No guesses???
> 
> It's right off one of main roads, though not visible from the road.  Barely mentioned in any of the Guidebooks, though quite well-known to many.


After many days away from this thread.... this is Infinities. 

***************************

Next up, for those who still might be participating - does anybody have any idea what the waterfall is that appears near the end of the clip below?  I think I know what it is, but I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## easyrider




----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> After many days away from this thread.... this is Infinities.
> 
> ***************************
> 
> Next up, for those who still might be participating - does anybody have any idea what the waterfall is that appears near the end of the clip below?  I think I know what it is, but I'm not 100% certain.



Kīpū Falls?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Kīpū Falls?


That's what I think it is.  You never get a very good view of the falls, but what I can see looks like what I remember of Kipu Falls.  Also Kipu Falls is close to where the filmed most of that opening scene.


----------



## artringwald

I've never been there, but I've looked at the picture in Kauai Revealed many times. 

According to Wikipedia:



> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Kīpū Falls is a waterfall in East Kauaʻi, Hawaii.
> 
> Kīpū Falls has a dangerous reputation due to drowning deaths of five people in a five-year span, as well as numerous other injuries. Due to the drowning deaths, Grove Farms Company, which owns the land where the falls are located, decided to block off the access route. From a legal perspective, visitors were trespassing, as the falls were not actually open to the public. Injuries became more prevalent after guide books began publicizing the falls.[1][2]
> 
> *Kīpū Falls is also widely known for being the filming location of the introduction scene of Raiders of the Lost Ark*.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Bingo. Not from the stacks - no one goes up there except the people who test stack emissions.  You can easily see a stack testing platform on the stack just to the right of center in the picture.
> 
> My picture was taken from the top level (just below the roof) of one of the two buildings on the left side of the photo.  Those buildings surround the steam boilers.   The turbines are between those buildings and the highway.  The cooling water intake and discharge is makai of the highway, behind and to the right of where this photo was taken.


And yesterday a picture of the location was in the news.









						2 snorkelers swept out to sea near Electric Beach rescued by Ocean Safety officials
					

Officials report that neither of the women were injured but suffered from extreme exhaustion.




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

An imagined profile of a famous person in history:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

A former nude beach:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte




----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

an egg siting place:


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> View attachment 38613


Makauwahi Cave. I was there earlier today.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> an egg siting place:
> 
> View attachment 38614


Allerton Garden


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Nice spot for a rainbow:


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A former nude beach:
> 
> View attachment 38612


Paliku Beach (aka Donkey Beach)?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Makauwahi Cave. I was there earlier today.


Yeah - I should have disqualified you!


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Nice spot for a rainbow:
> 
> View attachment 38615



Bottom of the Kalalau Valley. We were there Tuesday, but without any rainbows.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

artringwald said:


> Bottom of the Kalalau Valley. We were there Tuesday, but without any rainbows.
> View attachment 38616


correct.  From our boat tour.


----------



## artringwald

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Yeah - I should have disqualified you!


Since I couldn't crawl through the hole to get into the cave I hade to double check the view from your picture. I forgot to bring my gardening knee pads.


----------



## easyrider




----------



## vacationtime1

easyrider said:


> View attachment 44719


Sunset Beach


----------



## easyrider

vacationtime1 said:


> Sunset Beach


Nope.


----------



## slip

easyrider said:


> Nope. View attachment 44729



That looks close.


----------



## easyrider




----------



## slip

easyrider said:


> View attachment 44744



Looking awfully familiar and close.


----------



## easyrider




----------



## slip

easyrider said:


> View attachment 44746



Yep looks familiar. Enjoy!


----------



## DianeG

Hint: Great whale watching spot, and that’s Maui in the distance.


----------



## easyrider




----------



## easyrider




----------



## artringwald




----------

